# Las Vegas Churches accept gambling chips



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 14, 2010)

Las Vegas Churches accept gambling chips

THIS MAY COME AS A SURPRISE TO THOSE OF YOU NOT LIVING IN
LAS VEGAS , BUT THERE ARE MORE CATHOLIC CHURCHES THAN CASINOS. 

NOT SURPRISINGLY, SOME WORSHIPERS AT SUNDAY SERVICES WILL GIVE CASINO CHIPS RATHER THAN CASH WHEN THE BASKET IS PASSED. 
SINCE THEY GET CHIPS FROM MANY DIFFERENT CASINOS, THE CHURCHES HAVE DEVISED A METHOD TO COLLECT THE OFFERINGS..

THE CHURCHES SEND ALL THEIR COLLECTED CHIPS TO A NEARBY FRANCISCAN MONASTERY FOR SORTING AND THEN THE CHIPS ARE TAKEN TO THE CASINOS OF ORIGIN AND CASHED IN. 

THIS IS DONE BY THE CHIP MONKS.


----------



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

you got me. I thought it was real all the way up until the last line.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 14, 2010)

Boo. Hiss.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 14, 2010)

I _indulged_ in that humor.


----------



## jambo (Jan 14, 2010)

Just as I was thinking that there is nothing the Catholic church would do that would surprise me, I then came to the punchline.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah yes, I once visited this monastery and got to meet Fr. Alvin and the Chip Monks.


----------



## KMK (Jan 14, 2010)

I want that 5 seconds of my life back!


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

